# UK Workshop Get-together Final Details



## Philly (8 Aug 2006)

UK Workshop Get-together 2006

Hi Folks

We are a month away from the UK Workshop big get-together, an event I’m really looking forward to. Here is some useful information.

When?
Between 9am and 6pm, Saturday the 9th September
Where? 

Why?
This is your chance to:
Meet other forum members in the flesh
Try out tools
Chat ‘til you go hoarse
Share your favorite techniques
Have a good time amongst like-minded woodworkers

Food and drink will be provided. 
If you would like to try out a particular tool please drop me a PM and I will try to arrange for one to be brought along by a forum member who owns one.

Accomodation
There are plenty of B+B's, Hotels and travelodge's in the immediate area. 
Here is a link to Poole Tourism
There are two Premier Travel Inn's within a mile or so.
If you are having difficulties PM me.

Directions
You can get free directions here.
Again, please PM me if you need further assistance.

If you are interested in attending would you mind sending me a PM so I can get an idea of how many of you will be turning up. Wouldn't want to run out of beer to quickly :wink: 
And remember-all are welcome, so please don't feel embarressed. Come on by and say "Hello"  
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (9 Aug 2006)

Philly":38iu1hfe said:


> If you would like to try out a particular tool please drop me a PM and I will try to arrange for one to be brought along by a forum member who owns one.


I'm sorry, but I don't care how desperate someone is - I ain't bringing the Maxi... :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## woodbloke (9 Aug 2006)

Philly - would like to come, but will be on annual hols, so will miss this one   but should be able to make it another time - Poole not too far from Salisbury. Would obviously be very interested to hear feedback about the day - Rob


----------



## Scott (9 Aug 2006)

Alf":1fyx7c3j said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't care how desperate someone is - I ain't bringing the Maxi... :wink: :lol:



Wot? Not even if they want to buy it?? :lol:


----------



## Alf (9 Aug 2006)

No! Strictly buyer-gets-hernia only. :lol:


----------



## mahking51 (9 Aug 2006)

Hi All,
I briefly kicked this around with Philly and he thought there might be some merit to it.
I live pretty much on the route between Yandles and Philly (give or take a few miles), in the village of Broadmayne so it ocurred to me that people might like a kind of 'tea and pee' stop to break the trip going either way.
I am not yet sure which day I am going to Yandles myself but if there is any interest will sort it out in good time.
Be nice to meet folks and have a natter.
What does the team think?
Regards
Martin


----------



## Waka (10 Aug 2006)

I'm all for a tea & pee stop.


----------



## Waka (10 Aug 2006)

I'm all for a tea & pee stop, as long as you don't try to drag us down the slope.


----------



## Colin C (10 Aug 2006)

Waka":fd89sg6d said:


> I'm all for a tea & pee stop, as long as you don't try to drag us down the slope.



I think that is to late  8-[   
Sorry Phil I will not make it this time as I will be away training that weekend  and I was looking forward to it.

Well enjoy everone and I will cross my fingers for good weather


----------



## martyn2 (11 Aug 2006)

hopefully I will be there but its such a long drive :^o

Martyn


----------



## LyNx (11 Aug 2006)

Could we do a list of who's coming please


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Aug 2006)

Alf":28qt3es9 said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't care how desperate someone is - I ain't bringing the Maxi... :wink: :lol:



Very wise, you need a much more reliable car for that sort of journey.

I'll be on hols, and it's a very long way from here, anyway, but I hope you all have a great time.


----------



## Philly (11 Aug 2006)

Martyn2
Long journey? :lol: I'll pick you up, shall I? :wink: 
LyNx
I'll post a list soon.
Steve
Thanks-I'm hoping to set up a web-cam so you can still "be there".
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Aug 2006)

Philly":z4v6ymks said:


> I'm hoping to set up a web-cam



:shock: Does that mean we will need to wear something smart :shock: 

Paul


----------



## DaveL (12 Aug 2006)

Paul Chapman":98ro6kyc said:


> Philly":98ro6kyc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping to set up a web-cam
> ...


 
ooh I'll bring me pinny. :roll: 





And of course my 'tap tap' safety glasses. 8)


----------



## Alf (12 Aug 2006)

Philly":3d9g6z8u said:


> I'm hoping to set up a web-cam


Ack :shock: In that case I'll bring my paper bag...






Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Aug 2006)

Darn Philly,
You should have kept it quiet! You could buy a few more of Mike's saws with what some folk would have paid not to appear on the www. :lol:


----------



## Philly (12 Aug 2006)

LOL :lol: 
Worry not, folks. I'll make sure you all know where the camera is so you can avoid the limelight. Although that won't help you with my digi-camera :twisted: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## martyn2 (14 Aug 2006)

["Philly"]Martyn2
Long journey? :lol: I'll pick you up, shall I? :wink: 


if I start out a week befor I might make it :?  

martyn


----------



## Philly (17 Aug 2006)

Folks
A quick update on the Big Days proceedings........

Saw sharpening by Alf
Learn how to sharpen your hand saws, the tools needed and the know-how.

Waterstones with Philly
Sharpening your irons and chisels with waterstones-from initial preperation to final honing.

Turning
Chas has (been) volunteered to demonstrate his turning prowess. Makes piles of sawdust with Philly's timber. Also replacement handles.

Powertool Excess
Get your hands on big lumps of cast iron. You may even catch a glimpse of a dado :twisted: 

I have also heard rumours of real Cornish clotted cream appearing. And a certain Mr Lee has promised to send some new Lee-Valley arrivals over for a peek preview. :shock:  

So don't miss out-all welcome! If you have some technique you would like to share please PM me.

Philly


----------



## Waka (17 Aug 2006)

After much deliberation it looks like I won't be able to attend the day out, I'll be relaxing on the canals after a hard month at work. also I'm worried about getting dragged down the slope.

You all have a nice day out.

Philly I'll see you when I get back.


----------



## LyNx (17 Aug 2006)

> And a certain Mr Lee has promised to send some new Lee-Valley arrivals over for a peek preview



Thats very nice, but do we have to return them?? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Nads (17 Aug 2006)

Philly,

I’m interested in coming, as it’s clear I could learn a great deal from you guys, but it’s a bit of a drive…….1 ¾ hours (I live near Heathrow)? Is the day open to everyone, or just you long term members? :wink: Sorry to be a pain, but can I let you know a bit closer to the event?! 

Cheers

Nads


----------



## Waka (17 Aug 2006)

Nads

Even though I'm not going, I can asure you the drive will be well worth it, evenif it's just to see Philly in his gloating finary. Make the effort you won't regret the day out.


----------



## Philly (17 Aug 2006)

Nads
No, the day is open to all members, regardless. It would be great to see you, and as Waka says, well worth the drive.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## CHJ (18 Aug 2006)

Philly":23wzazmd said:


> ...snip...
> Chas ...snip... Makes piles of sawdust with Philly's timber. *Also replacement handles.*Philly



Ahheeemmmm, wer d-yow come from, expectin useful stuff an all. :shock: sneaky :!: 

Wot andles yer after Philly, do you have/need ferules? 


Anyway, Alice is the one for handles:




:lol:


----------



## Philly (18 Aug 2006)

He he...  Don't worry Chas, just trying to give Alf some competition :lol: 
Mind you, if Al starts turning bowls you better watch out :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (18 Aug 2006)

Philly":bp4d2sku said:


> Mind you, if Al starts turning bowls you better watch out :wink:


You're telling me - on previous evidence the blank'll be flying across the room... :shock: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Taffy Turner (18 Aug 2006)

Alf":2ymdh0e0 said:


> Philly":2ymdh0e0 said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you, if Al starts turning bowls you better watch out :wink:
> ...



If you haven't ripped at least one out of the chuck, you ain't trying hard enough!!!!

Taffy (INCOMING!!!) Turner


----------



## Rob Lee (18 Aug 2006)

LyNx":33gqsr6g said:


> > And a certain Mr Lee has promised to send some new Lee-Valley arrivals over for a peek preview
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very nice, but do we have to return them?? :wink: :wink:



Hi - 

Tell you what Andy... they can all stay on your side of the pond... I'll put a really fair price (meaning low) on each, and you can pull names out of a hat for the right to buy one (if no interest, pull another name)... and Philly picks a charity to get the proceeds....

Hows that??

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Aug 2006)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## Colin C (18 Aug 2006)

NNNooooo [-( 
Not fare :roll: 
Enjoy all #-o


----------



## Drew (18 Aug 2006)

I wish I lived closer 

      

Drew


----------



## Alf (19 Aug 2006)

Rob Lee":3pxghdja said:


> ...you can pull names out of a hat for the right to buy one (if no interest, pull another name)...


Hah! More like "if no interest, seek medical attention immediately"...

Very generous of you, Rob. =D> But you've now doubled the likely pilgrims and probably means I'll actually have to do this darn saw sharpening thing now #-o :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Nick W (20 Aug 2006)

I'll be there too. Just don't tell my mum [-X :-# - she'll expect me to drop in on the way past. 8-[


----------



## Nads (21 Aug 2006)

I’ve shuffled around a few things and should now defiantly be able to make the get-together on Saturday 9th  . A weekend of woodwork that’s what I like - Yandles on Friday, UKworkshop Day Saturday. I’m really looking forward to finally meeting some of you guys, plus Philly’s waterstone demonstration. I’ve been using waterstone for a little while now, and it’ll be good to see the correct techniques/procedures. 

I’ve got a bit of a favour to ask you guys :? ? As some of you might already know from the ‘hand tools’ section of the forum I currently looking for a new set of chisels. I was just wondering if a few of you guys might be able to bring along a few sets of chisels (Ashly Iles, Sorby, Kirscen, L-N) along so I can do a bit of a comparison, and see them in the flesh? 

Do I need to bring anything? - food, drink, tools?!

Cheers Guys 

Nads


----------



## Philly (21 Aug 2006)

Nads
Excellent, be great to meet you!
I have the L-N chisels, hopefully some other owners could fetch the others?
Other wise Nads, just bring yourself. :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Nigel (21 Aug 2006)

Nads
I have the Kirscen chisels which I will bring along for you to view then perhaps Philly can show us how they should be sharpened :lol: 

Nigel


----------



## mr (21 Aug 2006)

Am hoping to get there and if so I can bring Ashley Iles chisels (and a collection of blunt saws - Allllfffffff).
Cheers MR


----------



## Alf (22 Aug 2006)

My rates are £10 an hour...

... and I'm very slow. :lol:


----------



## Colin C (22 Aug 2006)

Alf":37lcsm1y said:


> My rates are £10 an hour...
> 
> ... and I'm very slow. :lol:



So I guess you are going to be there Saturday and Sunday 8-[  :-# 

( Running for the hills )


----------



## Alf (22 Aug 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Aug 2006)

Starting to get pretty excited now Philly :wink:  Any iodea of names and numbers yet?

Can't wait to get my hands on those LN chisels


----------



## Philly (22 Aug 2006)

O.k.-update time.  

Tony has kindly volunteered to do some fancy handcut dovetails-houndstooth anyone?

Numbers are growing by the hour, the list of definites so far are:

Philly
Andy-Lynx
Paul Chapman
John Woodshavings
Alf
Tony
DaveL
Evergreen
Garywayne
Nigel
Martyn2
Martin King
MR (Mike Riley)
SVB
NickW
Stewart

Sorry if I've forgoten anyone (just post it here!!)
The list of maybes is longer, but I'm sure the day should be a busy one!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Barry Burgess (22 Aug 2006)

Philly me to 
Barry


----------



## Nads (22 Aug 2006)

And Me  

Nads


----------



## Philly (22 Aug 2006)

Oops, Sorry guys  
Philly


----------



## Losos (23 Aug 2006)

Hi Philly
I'm sending you a PM this evening, sorry I had to wait 'till today to confirm I would like to attend. Waiting for DVLA to send my licence back :!: - Just a change of address in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Philly (24 Aug 2006)

Excellent! Be great to meet you,
Philly


----------



## PowerTool (24 Aug 2006)

I hope someone's taking pictures,for those of us unable to make it  

(Lets get the "rogues gallery" filled up :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## newt (24 Aug 2006)

Philly, I will be attending, can I bring along a small project I have just completed?


----------



## DaveL (24 Aug 2006)

PowerTool":37nbxj2i said:


> I hope someone's taking pictures,for those of us unable to make it


Andrew, 

Go back and read the post from the start. [-X You should have no problem finding what happened.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Aug 2006)

Add Bean too, he's coming down with me


----------



## DaveL (24 Aug 2006)

Tony":nz2dlt2s said:


> Add Bean too, he's coming down with me



Ask him to bring that latest box please, if he still has it. I would like to see it it the wood.  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Aug 2006)

DaveL":1jty1bik said:


> Tony":1jty1bik said:
> 
> 
> > Add Bean too, he's coming down with me
> ...



We're off to a craft fair on monday to try and sell all boxes :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Aug 2006)

Philly":6gmswtlp said:


> O.k.-update time.
> 
> Tony has kindly volunteered to do some fancy handcut dovetails-houndstooth anyone?
> 
> N



Did I forget to mention that these will be cut using your LN chisels?


----------



## Philly (25 Aug 2006)

Anything to keep you happy. And yes, I will be installing a metal detector for when you lot leave :wink: 
Philly


----------



## paulm (25 Aug 2006)

Better be good dovetails Tony, just been watching Rob Cosman demonstrate some at Westonbirt today, so some act to follow !!! :shock: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Philly (25 Aug 2006)

Newt
Be great to see your project-please bring it along!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (26 Aug 2006)

Philly what a superb idea... (I'm just getting back into things after dealing with life's sheety end of the stick; which accounts for the apparently tardy response)

But for the fact that I'll be in France (on a mission to reduce the mount of grubbing out of vines by buying as much vino as I can manage to drink) I'd have been with you


----------



## CHJ (26 Aug 2006)

Ahemmm :?: 

Hope to be down for the day despite not making the list.


----------



## Alf (26 Aug 2006)

Chas, you're not just a "who's coming", you're a (volunteered) Star Attraction with Actual Billing. :wink: Ack, I've nothing better to do, so I'll do an updated list and then folks can "ahem" at me for a week, then Philly can update and he can get "ahem-ed" for the final week... :wink: :lol: 

Philly 
Andy-Lynx 
Paul Chapman 
John Woodshavings 
Alf 
Tony 
DaveL 
Evergreen 
Garywayne 
Nigel 
Martyn2 
Martin King 
MR (Mike Riley) 
SVB 
NickW 
Stewart 
Barry Burgess
Nads
Losos
Newt
Bean
Chas
Andy - ajbell
Ivan

I hope Philly will be ready with Duck tape and a marker pen to make some name tags...

Cheers, Alf

P.S. If anyone's in need of purchasing any tools they think I might have, feel free to PM and save postage...


----------



## CHJ (26 Aug 2006)

Alf":3gvb2jpt said:


> Chas, you're not just a "who's coming", you're a (volunteered) Star Attraction with Actual Billing. :wink:...snip...



Dissapointments all round then :lol: 

Made the mistake of browsing a magazine store in Brecon on the way home today.

Di wants to know who cleaned the shop up then :twisted: .


----------



## Philly (26 Aug 2006)

Apologlies Chas-as a "Star" I overlooked you on the list. :roll: 
I have UK Workshop stickers at the ready for everyone(also signs to show you lot the way in). It seems that the Big-Bash is really coming together-hope I've got enough mugs for tea :wink: 
Hopefully Dan Holton is coming along too(Norm called by his house for a cream tea the last time he was in the UK-Dan has lots of New Yankee stories!)
Looking forward to the big day,
Philly


----------



## Alf (26 Aug 2006)

Philly":e10m3ufm said:


> hope I've got enough mugs for tea :wink:


Should I bring my (what else) Veritas one?  

Chas, you cleaned your workshop...? :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (26 Aug 2006)

Nah, he means who cleaned YOUR shop up Al. That's the problem with being in print :wink: 
Veritas mug? You'll be getting a Lie-Nielsen t-shirt next....... 8-[ 
Philly


----------



## Alf (26 Aug 2006)

Philly":3hp4az96 said:


> Nah, he means who cleaned YOUR shop up Al. That's the problem with being in print :wink:


Ohhhhhhhh - well 'tis amazing what you can do with camera angles and Photoshop... 8-[]



Philly":3hp4az96 said:


> Veritas mug? You'll be getting a Lie-Nielsen t-shirt next....... 8-[
> Philly


Heh heh, would the mug "accidentally" spill all over the shirt, d'you think? :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ajbell (28 Aug 2006)

Hi all going to the Big Bash on the 9th!

I am fairly new to wood working and looking forward to learning
lots at the Big Day.

Would a kind soul be willing to bring along and sell me some hardwood
off cuts so I can start on the long road of hand made joints.

I need some wood suitable for hand preparing with a plane (once I learn how to set it up and sharpen it - I bought Rob Cosmans DVD at Westonbirt but I am sure he makes it look easier than it is!) and then proceed to jointing, dove tailing etc.

I don't really know what I need! Could someone give me "starter" supply of hardwood for approx £30?

Andy


----------



## Philly (28 Aug 2006)

Andy
Be good to see you-I'm sure we can sort you out some offcuts for nought :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## ajbell (28 Aug 2006)

Thanks Philly!

Does anyone fancy a quiet lemonade/beer/curry on the Friday
night before the meeting?

I am staying in a B&B on the Friday night so will have the evening to kill.

Andy


----------



## mr (28 Aug 2006)

I was wondering about B&B ing the night before or on the day, but it struck me as being lazy. Might have to see how lazy I feel closer the day.
Mike


----------



## Philly (28 Aug 2006)

Andy
Always up for a curry!
Philly


----------



## LyNx (28 Aug 2006)

did someone say CURRY :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ajbell (29 Aug 2006)

Philly and Lynx

So we may have atleast 3 for the "pre - Big Bash Curry Night"?

Anyone else interested ?

By the way I live near Birmingham so have no idea of which Curry Houses to go to (Hence the need to B&B) . 

Philly can you suggest anywhere to eat?

AndyB


----------



## LyNx (29 Aug 2006)

i just looked at the price of the local travel lodge, £65 a night.

Looks like i'm taking the sleeping bag and finding a grass verge somewhere :wink: , just hope it's near the curry house


----------



## ike (29 Aug 2006)

> So we may have atleast 3 for the "pre - Big Bash Curry Night"?



Aye up Philly, better make sure as well that the workshop is well ventilated on the day! :lol: 

Ike


----------



## LyNx (29 Aug 2006)

i'm on around 5 curry's a week, so i'm house trained


----------



## Philly (29 Aug 2006)

There's a real nice curry house in Broadstone (Bollywood Nights). Posh celebrity chef, so am dying to try that out. If not, there are half a dozen on Poole High Street. Not that I'm a curry head or anything :lol: 
Philly


----------



## LyNx (29 Aug 2006)

so whats the arrangement for the time before or after the event.

Are people planning on a few beers after and maybe a curry? or something the night before?

I have "class 1" clearance, so i want to make most of it :wink:


----------



## ajbell (29 Aug 2006)

LyNx

I am staying in a B&B just round the corner from Philly.
It is £30 for the night including breakfast.

http://www.ashdell.co.uk/ It looks OK.

I am staying on the Friday night so It has to be that night for me.

I have to drive home on the Saturday night.

AndyB


----------



## LyNx (29 Aug 2006)

I'm down on the Friday too. 

Anyone else??


----------



## Anonymous (29 Aug 2006)

LyNx":1vqy6tlv said:


> so whats the arrangement for the time before or after the event.
> 
> Are people planning on a few beers after and maybe a curry? or something the night before?
> 
> I have "class 1" clearance, so i want to make most of it :wink:



Afraid it has to be a one day event for me. From home down to Phillesville is about 4 hours drive, so me and Bean will start early and be pretty shattered by Saturday night.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Aug 2006)

chisel":1h6gi54y said:


> Better be good dovetails Tony, just been watching Rob Cosman demonstrate some at Westonbirt today, so some act to follow !!! :shock: :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Paul.



I err, might not be demoing then  

The agreement I was talked into is to demo houndstooth DTs like these , much more fun than 'standard' ones - learnt how to do them from Cosman's DVD :wink:


----------



## Philly (31 Aug 2006)

Quick update.....
Someone mentioned something about T-Shirts. I've put together some with the UK Workshop logo on, hopefully should have a couple of dozen.
Available first come, first served on the day (or to the people with the biggest bribes :lol: )
You know you want to be there.......
Philly


----------



## LyNx (31 Aug 2006)

> first come, first served



Right, i'm leaving now....



> or to the people with the biggest bribes



.....btw, shall i leave my card behind the bar :wink: :wink:


----------



## ajbell (31 Aug 2006)

Did someone mention a card behind the bar!

On my way! - I'm Irish and like a wee drink or two!

AndyB


----------



## paulm (31 Aug 2006)

Tony":6ck51u8a said:


> chisel":6ck51u8a said:
> 
> 
> > Better be good dovetails Tony, just been watching Rob Cosman demonstrate some at Westonbirt today, so some act to follow !!! :shock: :lol:
> ...



Have just been taking a look at your link Tony, and don't think you have anything to be worried about, more likely Rob should be concerned about the competition !

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## ivan (1 Sep 2006)

Family maters permitting (ie.Leaderene), and provided you're happy with another geriatric innocent turning up, I'm looking forward to putting a face to some names at the Big Event!
regards to all, Ivan


----------



## woodbloke (1 Sep 2006)

We are off on our hols this Sunday and one of the places we will be having a look at is this:





I would think that the slope at the Big Bash might be nearly as steep or maybe a trifle steeper :shock: - ice axes required for all attending. 
To all going, have an excellent and informative day, and I look forward to putting faces to names at the Bigger Bash, Part Deux. Enjoy - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Sep 2006)

Have a great time, Rob :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Philly (1 Sep 2006)

Ivan
Be great to see you!
Rob,
That looks steeper than my creditcard bill :lol: 
Have fun,
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (1 Sep 2006)

Philly":iax79l95 said:


> Quick update.....
> Someone mentioned something about T-Shirts. I've put together some with the UK Workshop logo on, hopefully should have a couple of dozen.
> Available first come, first served on the day (or to the people with the biggest bribes :lol: )
> You know you want to be there.......
> Philly



I hope you've put one aside for demonstrators!! :lol: :lol: 

Medium to large for me :wink:

Very generous of you to host the day mate, and the addition of T shirts is stupendous. I'll stand you a beer when I get there


----------



## WellsWood (2 Sep 2006)

Philly,
after enviously (of those that could come) reading this thread since the start, I suddenly and unexpectedly find I am 95% certain of being able to make it after all. It gets better, I've also been offered the use of the missus' car, so I won't even have to fork out for my thirsty old beast to get here and back! 
That being the case, would it be Ok to add me to the list at such short notice?
I have little to offer except another ugly mug to put a name to and a desire for a peek down from the top of the slope 8-[ , but I'm happy to bring supplies of any sort if you let me know what's needed.

Mark


----------



## Philly (2 Sep 2006)

Mark 
You are very welcome, of course!
Look forward to meeting you,
Philly


----------



## ajbell (3 Sep 2006)

All

If anyone wants to go for a drink/eat on Friday 8th 
before the Big Bash then can you phone me on 07886217013.

I am away from my computer all week.

If not look, look forward to meeting you all on the Saturday.

Andy B


----------



## LyNx (3 Sep 2006)

> Hows that??
> 
> Cheers -
> 
> Rob



Rob, sorry i missed your post first hand.


That is fantastic, your a very good man


----------



## paulm (4 Sep 2006)

I'm 90% hopeful of making it to the Big Bash on Saturday, will be able to firm up later in the week.

Can I bring anything Philly to help out refreshments/sustenance wise, or anything else ?

If anybody wants a lift from the Basingstoke, Hampshire area let me know.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Philly (4 Sep 2006)

Paul
Bring anything you want-but there will be plenty so don't worry too much.
Hopefully see you Saturday,
Philly


----------



## gidon (5 Sep 2006)

Philly
I was hoping to make this but it's now looking unlikely . It's my wife b'day the same day and she already had other plans .
I might try and make Yandles for the Friday afternoon.
Cheers
(A disappointed) Gidon


----------



## Nick W (7 Sep 2006)

As it now looks like I won't be able to do it another way, I might be popping out from the bash to go to Yandles during the day. Would anyone be interested in joining me?


----------



## Noel (7 Sep 2006)

To chairman Philly and all delegates, enjoy and have plenty of craic. Look forward to the pictures.

Noel


----------



## paulm (8 Sep 2006)

Looking forwards to tomorrow !

Planning to come down the M3/M27, but heard that the Romsey Show is on tomorrow so wondering if I might hit traffic problems and be best making a detour along the A30 instead to miss the worst of any congestion ?

Any advice from locals welcome !

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## 9fingers (8 Sep 2006)

I'm in Romsey and we locals just don't leave home when the show is on.
I don't know if it affects the M27 too much but if I were you I'd leave the M3 at the A303 and head southwest from there. 

The show is only on Saturday so those staying overnioght should be fine to return via the motorways.

Good Luck

Bob


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Sep 2006)

Off to Toy Town \/ Oops, I mean Philsville :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Philly (9 Sep 2006)

Way Hey! It's "Fun" day!!!!  
Unfortuately I just cannot get the webcam working properly. Sorry  But I will make sure plenty of photo's get posted.
See you all soon,
Philly


----------



## MikeW (9 Sep 2006)

> Unfortuately I just cannot get the webcam working properly. Sorry


Well, looks like I can go off to sleep then...Y'all have fun!

Take care, Mike
who will wait patiently for pics. 1...2...3...what? not ready...


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Sep 2006)

I hope you all have an excellent day.

Sorry to have missed it.

Well done Philly for arranging the event.

All the best,
Neil


----------



## paulm (9 Sep 2006)

Thanks Philly, and to your better half and her helper for the tea and sarnies, had a great day and enjoyed meeting everybody.

Only problem is that now I definately have to get a bunch of other tools I never knew I needed, could be expensive !!!

And now I know the secret to to those tight fitting dovetails, thanks Tony, I'm off to get a bigger hammer :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Sep 2006)

Yes, it was a really great day - and yes, Philly's place is just like Toy Town :shock: Never seen so many LN, LV and Clifton tools in any one place before.

It was lovely meeting so many Forum members and being able to put faces to names.

I was particularly interested in saw sharpening and I'm very grateful to Alf for providing so many useful hints and tips into the black art - and it was a joy to see the many fine old saws she had brought back to life - and to buy one of them 8) 

Didn't manage to sneak out with the Wenzloff saw - but it was great just to see it. Mike, you're real master of the saw-making art 8) 

Had a go with Philly's Veritas scrub plane. Wow, what fast stock removal. Got to have one 8) 

A fabulous day, and Philly please pass on my thanks to your long-suffering wife for putting up with us and for the delicious refreshments.

Paul


----------



## Barry Burgess (9 Sep 2006)

Thankyou again Philly - the day was great and thank your wife for all her hard work. The only bad thing Philly is our visit is going to cost us loads of money buying planes and for me even more money buying a unisaw. Your Delta friend has nearly convinced me to spend all that extra on the Delta.
To all those anti dado people, Philly under much pressure from me gave us a very good(safe) dado experience. Thanks again Philly. Hope there is a repeat next year.


----------



## Philly (9 Sep 2006)

You're very welcome, Gents. Thanks for making the day a great success =D> 
Barry-Glad you finally got to see some Dado action. And very pleased you are now a convert (nearly :lol: )
'Til the next one?
Philly


----------



## CHJ (9 Sep 2006)

Been there got the Tea Shirt, what can I say, just great to see everyone having fun, currently trying to imagine the justification lines that are being concocted preparatory to the next must-have tool run.

Thanks to all in the Philly household for making us so welcome.


----------



## Barry Burgess (9 Sep 2006)

Philly":17s8ubd1 said:


> Y And very pleased you are now a convert (nearly :lol: )
> Philly


Since returning home I have been running the abacuss over the problem of the dust below the table with your unisaw - I will have to resort to my 5 PC network else some time on the Cray might be required.
Thanks again philly


----------



## Philly (9 Sep 2006)

Nice one, Barry! :lol: 
I fear the answer might be cyclone shaped.... :wink: 
Philly


----------



## stewart (9 Sep 2006)

Philly, thanks for organising and hosting what was a brilliant day. It was great to meet so many members of the forum and pick up plenty of tips and advice.
Can't wait till the next one!
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## mr (9 Sep 2006)

Phil, thanks to both you and Mrs Phil for a brilliant day out. It was good to meet all those who were there and put faces to names. Look forward to Big Bash "07" :twisted:  Thanks again 
Mike


----------



## martyn2 (10 Sep 2006)

Thanks for a great day Philliy and to your beter half it was good to meet all the members that were there I'm sorry I had to leave early( page call from work) and thanks to lynx for the veneers.

Martyn


----------



## Anonymous (10 Sep 2006)

Thanks Phil

For me the outstanding things were (in order):

1. Your (and Mrs P's) generosity in arranging the day with T shirts food etc. AND allowing us to simply rifle through your drawers (ohh err etc.  ) with no attempt to impress or gloat, just generosity of spirit. Nice one mate.

2. That furniture!! Impressive stuff :shock: (if you're interested, Krenov, then chair, then drinks cabinet were favs)

3 The tool collection that out-does many tool shops I have visited :shock: xmas list grown :lol: :lol: 

Pass on my thanks to Mrs Philly and say hi to Daddies Apprentice! 

Cheers

Tony

PS I even enjoyed doing the HT DT demo and glad people found it useful :shock: :shock: 

PS the car made it home despite mine and Bean's wood collecting Yandles trip - just!!


----------



## garywayne (10 Sep 2006)

Philly, great day out for me and the wife.

Please thank your wife from us, excellent nosh, and hospitality.

I have never known so many friendly people in one place befor.(With an e). Hope to see you all again soon.

Sheela would like to thank CHAS for his patience and enthusiasm. And Andy for the veneers.

The whole day was great fun and informative.

Again, thank you Philly and your wife.

May the force be with you all.

PS. Sorry Dave L, nearly forgot. Thank you for the Oak. It will go to good use. My first box perhaps.

ATB Gary & Sheela.


----------



## Philly (10 Sep 2006)

Well it was a pretty good day, eh?  
First, may I send out my thanks to our guest demonstrators Chas, Alf and Tony. Give yourselves a slap on the back for doing such a great job in front of an audience-magic =D> 
The workshop seemed a hell of a lot bigger when I went in this morning-who would of though we could 30 toolheads in on one go? :lol: 
And thanks to all that could make it-your enthusiam and warmth made for a memorable day  
Now, I have a lot of "making up" to do for the Missus........... :wink: 
Cheers
Phil


----------



## Nick W (10 Sep 2006)

Philly,
Thanks again to you and Mrs P. What a generous couple you are! I can only repeat what has already been siad about the pleasure in meeting other forum members, and seeing such famous pieces of work in the flesh (as it were).

Great Day.


----------



## DaveL (10 Sep 2006)

Right then, the pictures are here, I will add them to this post, its going to take some time.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (10 Sep 2006)

Ah, the gloats are starting to come through. 8) 
Philly, good job you had a retired Spark there. 

Oh, four gloats I counted have I missed anymore?


----------



## DaveL (10 Sep 2006)

I travelled down to Yandles on Friday, got there at 12:30pm. Spent some time wandering around browsing the tools, I like green men and this one caught my eye. 


 




Philly of course had to buy another power tool for the workshop and I just managed to capture the stowing on board Philly's truck. 


Some of us were on the drive before the workshop was 'Open', here is Gary Wayne and his wife Sheela. 


 This is Andy (AJ)Bell and Newt, sorry I can only remember your board name.  


 Brian and Andy Bell 


 Here is Chas before sorting out Phillys lathe and dressing up. :wink: 


 Brian again, your going to be in the rouges gallery, one of these shots will make it.  




 Now we see who Philly really takes notice of!


 Of course this is the lady who made it all possable, Mrs Philly who put up with all of us invading her home and provided great food and drink aswell. =D> =D> =D>


 I could not resist sneaking a look in the tool chest =P~ , uhm makes the sandviks seem a bit sad. #-o


 Chas having cleaned the bed is now fitting the chuck ready for his turning demo.  


 I think this is Nigel, Tombo, Nads and Stewart.


 Brian checks the blank that Chas is going to turn, with Andy (Lynx) looking on.








 Chas gets turning. \/ With Nigel and Sheela paying close attention.


 Alf looks at Newts handy work, this man is a seriously good tool maker, that if you did not get to see it was a very good marking gauge. 






 Philly gives a demo of sharpening with waterstones.


 Andy gets hands on practise.


 This is Evergreen, sorry no idea of your real name.  


 Here we have Bean (Bill) a box maker who doesn't like post pictures of them. :roll: 


 Chas gets Sheela involed with the turning, once again Andy is looking on, I know he bought a LA jack and claims not to have a plane problem, how long before he is making round spinny things? :twisted: 


 This is just for Bean, shake but not as quite as bad as some of yours! :x 






A number of members cannot belive what Martins wife bought him for his birthday. 8-[


 The turning progresses. 8)

I will continue this but the dogs are wanting to be fed.

If I have got your name wrong, or could not remember it please let me know so I can correct the post.

If you find a link broken, you best post that up as well, I am getting a bit square eyed. :-s


----------



## Philly (11 Sep 2006)

Great pics, Dave!  
That planer was HEAVY :twisted: 
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (11 Sep 2006)

Nice photos Dave, didn't notice you sneaking around taking loads of pictures of the HT demo - usually I am quite camera shy :wink:

By the way, it was lovely to put faces to names and meet a bunch of nice people with a common interest. Thanks to all I chatted with for a vey enjoyable day


----------



## MikeW (11 Sep 2006)

Well it sounds like the day was a blast. Thank you Dave for the pictures. Wish I could have been there. I think I would have enjoyed Tony's demonstration greatly.

Take care, Mike


----------



## LyNx (11 Sep 2006)

Thanks for putting the pics up Dave (didn't notice any from the night before :wink: )

I've already spent most the weekend eyeing up lathes, scrub planes and a good sharpening system :wink: :wink: 

Great day had by all, thanks everyone


----------



## Colin C (11 Sep 2006)

It looks like I missed a real good day out  .
Glad to see every one enjoyed it and I will be looking forward to next year   .


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Sep 2006)

Hi Colin,

Yes, you missed a good day. I remembered to take your carving tool and showed it to a few people (Alf, Philly, Bean and others). I think they were impressed but no doubt they will let you know :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (11 Sep 2006)

Thanks Paul
I am self had a good weekend in Norfolk training and will post pic's for all to be clear but at times I was thinking about the get together ( as long as some one was on punching at me :roll: )
I would like to hear the coments on the carving tool too, it would have been nice to see some more faces :wink:


----------



## Bean (11 Sep 2006)

Philly 
Thank you for the day out, a good time had by all I suspect.


----------



## ajbell (11 Sep 2006)

Philly, Mrs P and Miss P

Thanks for a brilliant day out!

As everyone has said it was great to meet such a nice bunch of
people and enjoy the first class hospitality of Philly and family.

Thanks also to:

Tony, Alf, Chas and engineer 1 for demos.
(hope I didn't forget anyone?) - 

Dave L as official photographer.

And my fellow curry heads Philly, Tombo, DaveL and Lynx 

I am sure the woodworking shops will see a soar in sales this week.
I have already done some damage on the Axminster site.

Andy


----------



## Barry Burgess (11 Sep 2006)

Andy its starting to cost me to. Bought an original Incra jig, fence etc from Rockler for $60 + carriage. Been doing my research on the Unisaw and am about to buy my first plane - if only I could decide which one to buy as a first. The last time I used a plane was about 45 years ago at school. I will have to buy a sharpening stone and all the rest as well. Philly you should be on commission.


----------



## bugbear (11 Sep 2006)

Paul Chapman":1nssp3c9 said:


> I was particularly interested in saw sharpening and I'm very grateful to Alf for providing so many useful hints and tips into the black art - and it was a joy to see the many fine old saws she had brought back to life - and to buy one of them 8)



To think I try to give Alf tips/arguments on saw sharpening.

Assuming she's sharpened all the saws she'd owned, her experience vastly surpasses mine.

http://cornishworkshop.blogspot.com/200 ... -saws.html
http://cornishworkshop.blogspot.com/200 ... ensus.html

BugBear


----------



## Alf (11 Sep 2006)

bugbear":36sok0qd said:


> Assuming she's sharpened all the saws she'd owned,


Big assumption there, BB... :lol:



bugbear":36sok0qd said:


> her experience vastly surpasses mine.


Worth pointing out experience doesn't necessarily equate to ability. 8-[

Incidentally, not sure I created many converts to your rake doodah. The poking the eye out aspect was spotted before I gathered the breath to say it... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (11 Sep 2006)

Alf":g8bp7ndc said:


> Incidentally, not sure I created many converts to your rake doodah. The poking the eye out aspect was spotted before I gathered the breath to say it...
> 
> Cheers, Alf



That's what the magnifying reading glasses are for - protection from the rake control doodah!

BugBear


----------



## CHJ (11 Sep 2006)

Philly":267cplj8 said:


> You're very welcome, Gents. Thanks for making the day a great success =D> ...snip..'Til the next one?
> Philly



*Philly*, Di wants to know where the WIP pictures are of the *BLANKET CHEST*,:twisted: I think Fiona might have passed a comment or two.. I presume we will be able to view it at the next bash. :lol:


----------



## Philly (11 Sep 2006)

CHJ":2bl73ojb said:


> Philly":2bl73ojb said:
> 
> 
> > You're very welcome, Gents. Thanks for making the day a great success =D> ...snip..'Til the next one?
> ...


Ha, ha! :roll: 
Now the girls are ganging up on me :lol: 
Guess I better get back in that workshop.
Philly


----------



## CHJ (11 Sep 2006)

:lol: 



> The UK Workshop Big Bash-Saturday 9th September
> Don't miss it!



Should that not be the Saturday the 8th.  bit early for me to commit at the moment I'm afraid.


----------



## Losos (11 Sep 2006)

Hi Philly,
What a fabulous day  After leaving you I had to drive into the wilds of Suffolk so that's why I've only just got on a 'puter :!: 

Very much enjoyed putting names to faces. Alf, Chas, Tony, great demos.
I learned something from all of you & that's what it's all about. 

Like everyone has said a big big thankyou is also due to Mrs. Philly for allowing a bunch of people she had never met before, from all parts of the country (and even abroad) to just walk into her house. Wonderful.

What more can I say, Philly you are to be congratulated on organising a terrific day, and I can only add that another next year would definately be on my 'must go' list so whenever & wherever as long as the date is posted on this site I'll be there.

To all the people I met (I think that was nearly everyone) you could fly over to Czechland if you wanted  but I don't have anywhere near Phillys tool collection to ogle over :wink:


----------



## DaveL (11 Sep 2006)

The pictures continue.  


 Alf with her shop made saw vice. 8) 


 Nigel in the background, Stewart with Nads an unsupported face. :? 


 Half of Chisel, sorry Paul with Tony engrossed in something I managed to cut out of the frame.  


 I am pleased with this one, I tried many times to get shavings flying, there they go, nice one Chas. \/ 


 This is Dan, provider of Philly's heavy weight gloat. :mrgreen: 








 Part of Tonys hounds tooth demo. Impressive  (The middle 2 are through the window hence some reflections.)


 Alf, Martin, Nick W and Andy, with one of Martins finds, a hard wood casing for a small back saw, looks a good idea.




 Paul Chapman and Bean, with Beans writing slope.


Nick W with Alf, so just how old is that saw?






Here we have Phillys heavy weight gloat, it took 4 to walk it across the road and up the drive, the biggest Delta thicknesser I have seen in the metal. Green well some of us were, its just space, that’s why I don't have one. :^o 


 Good job there was a responsible person there to fit the plug, well done Nigel :wink:




 Here we have MR, Mike Riley checking out the new Lee Valley tools that Rob sent over, shame Rob could not make it himself.


 Chas starts on a new blank, I did not get a picture of the finish work, I hope some else did. :roll: 




 Now this is one of MikeWs saws what a good saw, looks superb, fits the hand so that it becomes an extension of the arm.  But Mike you *NEED* an etch when you are making such good tools you should have your name on them.

Well no one has shouted that the links don't work so the last post must of been OK.

I have the files that came out of the camera, much bigger, so if you would like one (or some) then send me an email with your email address in, along with the number of the file, find that in the address bar when displaying the picture and I will send them to you.

I know others took pictures, if you are having problems posting them please contact me, I may be able to help. I know I did not get everything, I had to leave early so did not see all of you.


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Sep 2006)

Nice pictures, Dave. Thanks for going to all that trouble to record the day :wink: 

Paul


----------



## MikeW (12 Sep 2006)

DaveL":pff8pr1o said:


> The pictures continue...Now this is one of MikeWs saws what a good saw, looks superb, fits the hand so that it becomes an extension of the arm.  But Mike you *NEED* an etch when you are making such good tools you should have your name on them.


Dave--thank you so much for all the pictures and taking the time to post them!

Thank you for the kind words. The etch is a work in progress. Right now it is working, but only on 8 of 10 saw blades. Still too high of failure rate for the time it takes to get the steel ready for an etch.

I am due for a call back from the company making the equipment as I write this.

Take care, Mike


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2006)

DaveL":2756zqoe said:


> ....snip....
> 
> 
> Chas starts on a new blank, I did not get a picture of the finish work, I hope some else did. :roll:



*Dave*; It's in the hands of Mrs. Philly, just in case she has not got enough bits of wood about the house.

Sheela (Mrs Gary Wayne) has the one she fell down the slope with. 

Sheela's other hands on, is awaiting me finishing off the lid. (there are some tools philly does not have :shock: )


----------



## Philly (12 Sep 2006)

CHJ":3vcj1uav said:


> (there are some tools philly does not have :shock: )


I'm speechless :shock: :lol: 
Philly :wink:


----------



## Alf (12 Sep 2006)

How old is that saw? Nah, more like "wish I'd brought a satin finish rule to measure this ppi..." :lol: 

Great piccies, Dave. Thanks for being the official photographer. =D> 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2006)

Re-Pics,

Any of the rabble that made it to The Bash please check the Rogues Gallery and shout if I've got names wrong or you are too embarrassed at the image. Obviously I will correct/remove etc. to meet wishes.
(You can always send me a more flattering one)

Thanks.


----------



## garywayne (12 Sep 2006)

Hi all.

Here are some pics of the bowl Chas and Sheela produced. In fact, the bowl is on the table Sheela is veneering. This is the first time she has ever seen veneer, let alone cut it and stuck it down. SHMBO says it must be known that the bowl was at least 90% Chas's work.(Perhaps 70%).

I apologise for the quality of the pics.






















Sorry I have no more pictures, Dave has covered everything that I have. I was to engrossed in what was going on to take more pictures.

Sorry, I have put up "thumbnails" thinking you could enlarge them in the thread. I am obviously wrong.


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Sep 2006)

I had the pleasure of seeing that bowl just after Chas and Sheela had finished it. It looked beautiful and the finish was so silky smooth 8) 8) 
Well done Chas and Sheela =D> =D> 

Paul


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2006)

garywayne":eo9f4c9i said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Here are some pics of the bowl Chas and Sheela produced. In fact, the bowl is on the table Sheela is veneering. This is the first time she has ever seen veneer, let alone cut it and stuck it down. SHMBO says it must be known that the bowl was at least 90% Chas's work.(Perhaps 70%).



It was not me who turned around and exclaimed "Did You See How Much Wood I was Cutting There" and "it's so easy" followed by "the tool note changed so I stopped" a natural ability for sure.

The Slope steepens :twisted: and in two directions at once now the veneer has met the stanley knife. What next, (besides Sheela signing up to the forum), an inlaid bowl or platter maybe.


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2006)

CHJ":4nx062m3 said:


> Sheela's other hands on, is awaiting me finishing off the lid. (there are some tools philly does not have :shock: )



Its now Finished.


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Sep 2006)

Very nice, Chas :wink: 

Paul


----------

